# 2005 Volvo xc90 T6



## t1snwbrdr12 (Nov 27, 2013)

Don't replace a oil unless it's bad. If it's due for plugs, try them first. Do you know which fault or which cylinder was missing? If the fault returns then look further, such as your coils, injectors, intake leaks, etcetera. To figure out a coil issue it is usually best to figure out the cylinder missing then swap it's coil with a good cylinder. If the misfire follows to that cylinder then that coil was bad. If not, check other things to find your problem. I've never worked in a Volvo shop but have put many coils on volvos so maybe they are problematic.


----------



## mustang64 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks I'll try that.


----------



## mustang64 (Mar 6, 2013)

Sorry, would you recommend volvo plugs or ngk's??


----------



## t1snwbrdr12 (Nov 27, 2013)

I would put what is supposed to be in it. New cars can rub rough by using the wrong plugs. So many people use those latest greatest plugs you see on tv but most manufacturers tune their cars to such tight parameters they just perform best with oem. 

That's not to say you have to go to Volvo though. If Volvo uses Ngk 5fr4 (just making something up) you can get that same plug cheaper somewhere else, go for it. 

And remember if it's iridium or platinum you shouldn't gap it. I have plenty of times with no issue but if you do and find a gap out of spec be very careful not to damage the plug. Typically it's safe to check gap visually and just make sure one hasn't been closed (from a drop or some rough handling). 

If you aren't in a huge hurry, rockauto.com has good prices and you can search the net for a coupon code. Very fast shipping typically too.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

OP, if your mechanic pulled a misfire code, have my word, it likkely came with a specific cylinder number. Last digit in that code = cylinder #.
So you replace plugs with manufacturer recommended. Volvo does not make plugs, but you should have specific type in your owner manual, under specs or maintenance.
If you still have misfire, then chances are it's ignition pack. Before you run replacing it, do this. Determine what error code is present; that determines cylinder #; replace plug; misfire code is still there (say, it ends in3=cylinder#3); swap out ignition pack from say #2 with #3. If code changed it's last digit from 3 to 2, then it's ignition pack for sure.


----------



## mustang64 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks to all.


----------



## mustang64 (Mar 6, 2013)

How can I add a photo to display and ask another question??


----------

